# Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

Have searched the forum & don't see anything on this in the Bluetooth discussions...has anyone installed the Parrot ck3100 (www.driveblue.com) kit &, if so, any comment on installation & performance? I was thinking of putting the display\mic unit above the leftmost air vent on the driver's side; anyone have dimensions (can't find anything on Parrot's site) or know if it will fit? TIA.


_Modified by miked112 at 10:28 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (miked112)*

It's huge








At least in this photo. In reality it is only this big


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

I was considering this unit before I bought the (cheaper) CK3000. I too was concerned about where to mount the display. The two locations I was considering were: 
1) on the mini-visor above the rear view mirror. This would allow folding the display out of sight with the visor, but may be akward to view when a call is coming in; 
2) below the curved cover above the instrument cluster. With my normal seat and steering wheel configuration, there appears to be about 2-3 inches of space between the cover and the instruments without blocking any of them. The curved plastic panel there simply snaps out, and there's nothing behind it, so it looks like very usable space. It's right in your line of site, so ot would be convinient for viewing. The only possible downside would be reaching through the steering wheel to manipulate the controls.
Let me know how this unit works out for you. I was very tempted by it. 
Install should be no harder than the CK3000, which was really pretty easy.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Thanks, will do. I will probably order it today.


----------



## Derv (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (miked112)*

Miked112, which radio do you have? If you have the Double DIN Monsoon, there is not a wiring harness adaptor for the Parrot here in the US. The wiring harness on the Parrot does not fit the Double DIN Monsoon. 
I also tried to source an adapter from Europe, but the two companies (that allegedly might have one) never replied to my emails. In addition, the radio's in Europe for VW do not have the same type connectors as ours here in the US. I therefore doubt there is an adapter made for this unit. 
Hard wiring is always available (but not something I want on a new car). If anyone knows about the availability of an adapter for this product/Double Din Monsoon, I'm all ears. 
Darryl


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Derv)*

Does the radio have an open telephone audio input and a open mute input? If so, you can splice into the Parrot harness and just grab the audio from it for input into the radio. The Parrot wiring harness is an overly complicated affair meant for plug and play in other radios in Europe. But it isn't difficult to adapt it to the standard or nav Touareg radio.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I have the nav radio & am planning to use your cable.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm fairly certain the CK3100 harenss will be exactly the same as the CK3000. If memory serves, of the multitude of wires on the Parrot unit, I used 6 of them, and cut the rest off (taping up the ends, uf course). Power (unswitched), Power (switched), Ground, Tel +, Tel -, and Mute.
If the Touareg had compatible connectors, the setup may be only slightly easier, but the Parrot wiring harness seems overly comlicated to cater to multiple possible scenarios. There were something like 6 connectors, of which only 3 would ever be used - the rest hanging loose.
You have to think just a bit more to wire it to the Touareg - but only just a bit.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I want the parrot 3100 also. did you wire using spock's cable?
If I read your post and understand the parrot correctly its as simple as using spock's cable and then wiring the power cables. Doesn't seem to complicated. (famous last words)


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_I want the parrot 3100 also. did you wire using spock's cable?
If I read your post and understand the parrot correctly its as simple as using spock's cable and then wiring the power cables. Doesn't seem to complicated. (famous last words)

Yes, I used spocks wires to connect to the radio. I cut off the Parrot's connectors and spliced the appropriate wires for the required connections. It's not quite plug-and-play, but not terribly difficult if you've ever done any kind of wiring.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (miked112)*

Has anyone installed this kit yet (Parrot CK3100)? If so, Pictures are much appreciated


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (Shoop405)*

I'm planning to do it in the next few weeks. WIll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (miked112)*

Have you decided where to place the display? Where did you buy the kit from as I have seen them on Ebay for $189?
TIA


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (Shoop405)*

any pics of your install yet?


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

Spock or anyone smart:
So, then for I who has the Non-nav radio, if I want to install this kit, do I need the Blitzsafe adapter and the Parrot kit?
-BD


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_Spock or anyone smart:
So, then for I who has the Non-nav radio, if I want to install this kit, do I need the Blitzsafe adapter and the Parrot kit?
-BD

No, you only need the STEL kit I sell. The Blitzsafe would be if you wanted to add an iPod or XM radio in place of the CD changer.
I actually installed a CK3100 yesterday for someone. Parrot has changed the kit a bit, making the audio output more obvious. Although the MUTE wire was a bit confusing since you have three wires on one harness all labeled MUTE, but used the yellow wire on a completely different harness for the actual mute.


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

That was quick. As usual, you are the man.
I haven't been active on this forum for a while (just out enjoyting the Treg), but I realize I need to come back home more regularly!
My goal is to hook up to my Pocket PC phone which is (obviously) both a phone and a MP3 player and be able to use both functions.
I am not sure, but I was hoping the Parrot had an Audio Gateway service for connecting a stereo audio signal. I will look into this.
Obviously this is the catch: The phone connect is mono and the CD input (via Blitzsafe) is stereo, plus has no muting function.
I will research further...
-BD


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_That was quick. As usual, you are the man.
I haven't been active on this forum for a while (just out enjoyting the Treg), but I realize I need to come back home more regularly!
My goal is to hook up to my Pocket PC phone which is (obviously) both a phone and a MP3 player and be able to use both functions.
I am not sure, but I was hoping the Parrot had an Audio Gateway service for connecting a stereo audio signal. I will look into this.
Obviously this is the catch: The phone connect is mono and the CD input (via Blitzsafe) is stereo, plus has no muting function.
I will research further...
-BD

I don't see what you wish to accomplish happening with any known Bluetooth kit.
Frankly, I prefer the idea of using the Lowrance iWAY™ 500C as both navigation system AND MP3 player, connected in stereo through the Blitzsafe adapter to the standard radio. This would give you entertainment and navigation in one. 
The phone input isn't suitable for entertainment input and I don't know of any bluetooth kit that would have a true stereo output.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

So, now counting three people who want Bluethooth stereo audio...
maybe not such a wacky idea after all?















A couple more years at this rate, and I might have a market.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

My Company just updated our phones to the Blackberry 7250 (Verizon - Can you hear me now?). What would be the best Bluetooth setup for that phone?


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

Spock:
Thanks, but I am NOT interested in Navigation. I want to be able to pipe the audio of the phone through the car and also have the ability to play stereo audio.
Actually there are devices with both Headset and AD2P profiles for stereo audio. One of those through the Blitzsafe would do just peachy.
-BD


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_Spock:
Thanks, but I am NOT interested in Navigation. I want to be able to pipe the audio of the phone through the car and also have the ability to play stereo audio.
Actually there are devices with both Headset and AD2P profiles for stereo audio. One of those through the Blitzsafe would do just peachy.
-BD

Is there something that would accept the stereo signal from the phone and then output it to the radio? Who makes these devices? 
I think you would still need a second bluetooth kit in the car to handle the phone duty, mute, duplex conversation, etc.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote »_








Bluetooth on your iPod can finally be a reality. AirLogic is offering the icombi AP11 wireless stereo iPod dongle. Stream the audio signal directly from your iPod to any compatible Bluetooth device (think laptop, headphones, etc.) while it sucks power from your iPod. Conveniently enough, AirLogic’s icombi line also offers (or will soon offer, as the case may be) a wireless stereo headset. If that weren’t good enough, a wireless stereo USB dongle for your laptop as well as a “stereo audio dongle” for your other standard minijack devices is in the mix. It’s all very cool stuff that I hope makes it to market soon enough


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

Shown above is not a receiving unit. This is a sending unit.
But the "wireless stereo USB dongle for your laptop as well as a “stereo audio dongle” for your other standard minijack devices is in the mix." part might be good if it is a receiving unit. This would then be connected to the AUX input or Blitzsafe. Of course, I would assume it would need to be powered and I would wonder about the sound quality (thinking FM modulation here??).


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I guess the theory behind it is that your head unit will accept stereo bluetooth (Touareg: 2020ad).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (miked112)*

I installed this CK3100 (next to keyswitch) and the Sirius on the Kuda base a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (spockcat)*

Looks like a nice install on the ck3100 spock. Going to do the same myself in a couple of weeks. Any tips and or pics on the install?
How is access to the 3100 unit in that location? (is it to much behind the steering wheel?)


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I installed this CK3100 (next to keyswitch) and the Sirius on the Kuda base a couple of weeks ago.









Couldn't talk them into the dead-pedal at the same time, eh?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Parrot ck3100 Bluetooth Kit (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_Looks like a nice install on the ck3100 spock. Going to do the same myself in a couple of weeks. Any tips and or pics on the install?
How is access to the 3100 unit in that location? (is it to much behind the steering wheel?)

I didn't install the bluetooth in that location. The owner did after I wired it up. So I don't know how well it can be seen there. But at least you can now see the size.

_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Couldn't talk them into the dead-pedal at the same time, eh?









Didn't even try. The pedals are a PITA to make, so I don't push them.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG?*

Was just wondering if anyone knows if this will work in the TREG
http://www.driveblue.com/(bmok...k4100


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (noc)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1878361
PS: Since it is factory fitted (according to the website), I don't think you can install this yourself. 


_Modified by spockcat at 11:26 PM 3-27-2005_


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (spockcat)*

Help!
Just got the ck3100 and I have Spock cell install cable for the Nav radio.
As was said above "The Parrot wiring harness is an overly complicated ..... But it isn't difficult to adapt it to the standard or nav Touareg radio. "
Can someone who had done the install please post a description of what to splice and where and/or post some pics. 
I also read in another thread that this kit is plug-n-play with the Nav radio. Any know if that is true?
This thing has me scratching my head










_Modified by treky11 at 9:20 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (treky11)*

Early Parrot kits required that you find the left front audio pair and splice them onto the wires I supplied. Later Parrot kits seem to have another pair of audio wires that don't have any connectors on them. Those are spliced onto the audio wire I supply.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

This is new to me. Sounds like something I want in my car today. Spockcat, do you sell what I need to install this in my 2004 Touareg with Navi? Do you include a how to? Any opinions on how good this kit is (ck3100)? Are there better ones on the market? Any info will be helpfull. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_This is new to me. Sounds like something I want in my car today. Spockcat, do you sell what I need to install this in my 2004 Touareg with Navi? Do you include a how to? Any opinions on how good this kit is (ck3100)? Are there better ones on the market? Any info will be helpfull. Thanks in advance.

I offer the wire kit that allows you to connect the phone kit (in this case the CK3100) to the radio (either standard radio-STEL or nav radio-NTEL). It is a basic set of wires. A mute wire with a connector that goes into an existing plug. Also an audio cable that has a mono plug on one end (for a Nokia phone kit) and a pair of contacts on the other end to be inserted into an existing plug. If you don't have a Nokia kit, then you cut off the mono plug and splice the cable onto whatever your phone kit provides for an audio output. It requires a pretty basic knowledge of wiring. 
The HOW TO is on my website.
As far as phone kits go, the CK3100 is about the same as any other bluetooth kit that offers a LED screen to display the number being called or calling you. There are other bluetooth kits with this feature and there are other bluetooth kits without this feature. I'm no bluetooth expert, so I can't tell you which kit is best.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Early Parrot kits required that you find the left front audio pair and splice them onto the wires I supplied. Later Parrot kits seem to have another pair of audio wires that don't have any connectors on them. Those are spliced onto the audio wire I supply. 

Thanks spock. I have a later kit I think. It has brown and green wire that have a line + (green wire) and line - (brown wire) label on them. I assume this is what you are reffering to.
However, I called Parrot tech support today (they were very nice and helpful), when I spoke to them we reviewed your site that shows the install of your kit and how to connect the ck3100. The guy there suggested connecting the brown line + and green line - wire of the ck3100 to the the Tel AF+ and the Tel AF - of the Nav radio as shown on the pic on your site. Any thoughts?








Thanks again.




_Modified by treky11 at 7:12 PM 6-24-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_Thanks spock. I have a later kit I think. It has brown and green wire that have a line + (green wire) and line - (brown wire) label on them. I assume this is what you are reffering to.
However, I called Parrot tech support today (they were very nice and helpful), when I spoke to them we reviewed your site that shows the install of your kit and how to connect the ck3100. The guy there suggested connecting the brown line + and green line - wire of the ck3100 to the the Tel AF+ and the Tel AF - of the Nav radio as shown on the pic on your site. Any thoughts?








Thanks again.
_Modified by treky11 at 7:12 PM 6-24-2005_

Bingo. That is where the audio wire I supply goes.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Bingo. That is where the audio wire I supply goes. 

And it works great, at least with the CK-3000. There's no reason to beleive the CK-3100 would not work as well.
I recommend it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (4x4s)*

I now know it works well. Install completed! Piece of cake. 
Follow the instructions with Spock's install cable, use the brown, and green yellow wires for audio and the yellow wire for mute on the ck3100. Then just connect the ground and one switched and one non-switched wire tap on the drives side fuse box and presto, its done.
If anyone else needs help let me know.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (treky11)*

just ordered mine today from here: http://www.compuplus.com/insid...65936 
seems to be the best price after doing a search.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Any experience with Parrott CK4100 in the TREG? (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_just ordered mine today from here: http://www.compuplus.com/insid...65936 
seems to be the best price after doing a search.

same place i got mine, it showed up within a day of shiippping.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Where did you mount the unit and how is the sound quality? Does your voice pick up well through the mike for the other party to hear you well?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Where did you mount the unit and how is the sound quality? Does your voice pick up well through the mike for the other party to hear you well?

No issues with this, especially in the Touareg which has a nice quiet interior.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Where did you mount the unit and how is the sound quality? Does your voice pick up well through the mike for the other party to hear you well?


temporarily i mounted the mic on the a pillar with a clip that comes with the kit. i think i am going to move it to the center of instrument cluster, right above the steering column pointed directly at the drivers seat. i think this will provide the best sound quality and keep it pretty hidden. 
i mounted the lcd to the left of the ignition. its easy to run the wires from under the kick plate in the footwell to that location because of the space left around the steering column.
no issues at all with the sound quality either speaking or listening - its great. one caller did say there was some noise when my A/C was on high and the vent by the drivers side door/window was aimed up, but I just lowered the vent and the problem was solved. very happy with it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (treky11)*

Best mic position is supposed to be center overhead console. A-pillar and instrument panel are not so good according to the Motorola installation manual.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok.. I ordered mine (CompUPlus as well - I've bought a lot from them in the past and they are a great company).
Im pretty sure the installation wont be difficult - especially since its replacing the Motorola kit I already have.
I just need to decide on where to place the display and if to move my iPod to where my phone was and now setup my treo where my iPod is.
I also need to figure out a solution for charging my Treo on the go, but thats far less important.
My biggest question to you guys is this: If you remember, I hid my microphone in one of the empty buttons by the Homelink up top. While it looks great, the sound quality isnt all there and I find myself repeating what I say constantly so people can understand me.
I wonder if its possible to splice the mic and add another in another location. What would happen if you basically plug two microphones into the one location? does anyone know?
Btw, after less than a week with my Treo - while it still suffers from bugs galore - Im actually starting to get very happy with it. I was initially very dissapointed but so far am slowly liking it more and more. I just wish the cell companies or PalmOne were smart enough to bundle more software into it.
Any Treo users who want to hear what I've done - let me know.
Uri


----------



## larryccf1 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Derv)*

correction - there is a wiring harness adaptor for the parrot to monsoon doubledin
forgot where i got it but it was thru the british outfit (god, old age is a drag, memory is worthless but i can see their logo with the british flag in it - the name ended in "...sys") - anyway, got the harness adaptor for my R32 with monsoon
and worked fine
then i cut one side )the side that connected to the radio as i went to a pioneer avic-n1 dvd/gps chassis)



_Modified by larryccf1 at 1:02 AM 6-27-2005_


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (larryccf1)*

Uri... see one of my posts on this thread for link to updated firmware for the 650. I did it a week or so ago and many of the bugs have been fixed. Do you have the unlocked GSM, Cingular, Sprint or Verizon?


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I would love to see pics if possible when you are finished. I'm thinking of getting this for my 650 as well.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (larryccf1)*

The british outfit is probably Expansys.co.uk
There's also an American equivalent http://www.expansys-usa.com
Noc - I have the Verizon one - dont think there's a firmware update for it yet.
Guys - can you help me with the double mic question? Hate to have it lost in the shuffle.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I have mine in the A pillar with wiring hidden and have it pointed at my face - but have been advised it is too close to the airbag in that pillar.
So, the top headliner at center is best, but what happens when you need the sunshades down?
Cy


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

i think you're right. updates are for unlocked GSM and Sprint. hopefully they will release for Verizon soon!


----------



## larryccf1 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Uriah - expansys was it
and Peter (or Paul) in their svc dept was the one that sourced it for me (also the guy that answers the troubling shooting questions on their website
came out of UK and the adaptor ran something like $75 - 
if you get one, make sure to send a pix of the connector - first one they sent was wrong and when i sent pix they identified correct one
if you need, i've got a pix of the connectors hanging out of my dash


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (larryccf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *larryccf1* »_Uriah - expansys was it
and Peter (or Paul) in their svc dept was the one that sourced it for me (also the guy that answers the troubling shooting questions on their website
came out of UK and the adaptor ran something like $75 - 
if you get one, make sure to send a pix of the connector - first one they sent was wrong and when i sent pix they identified correct one
if you need, i've got a pix of the connectors hanging out of my dash

what did their $75 adapter do that my $19 or $25 wire kit wouldn't do?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Larry,
Thanks - but I dont think I need it. Im replacing an existing car kit.
I actually installed the day before Spock released his kit - otherwise I would have bought that from him as well.
Uri


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

My CK3000 mic is on top of the rearview mirror (using the swivel mounting sticky, included with the kit). Get it up close to the front of the mirror. The wire runs in/behind the wire guide for the dimming mirror, then in the crevice between the headliner and the windshield, behind the top edge of the drivers A pillar trim, then down behind the door weatherstrip and around the back of the fuse box.
While the mic is visible, it's very innocuous. No one has noticed it until I pointed it out. I know where to look, and I see it, but since it's on the swivel mount, it can be easily aimed to exactly your driving position.
I'm not sure about using two mics in parallel. The electronic tech in me says it's not a good idea, but I really can't remember the details as to why (old age sucks







).


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Spoke to my dad, who's an electronics wiz... he said that basically two mics will mean more resistance, but that its negligible considering the situation.
Ironically he said that while adding more resistance should degrade the sound, positioning another mic closer to the the driver will actually enhance it. He assured me there's no risk in at least testing the sound quality.
[email protected] will probably help me next weekend, so I'll let you guys know then. Meanwhile, I received the Parrot 3100. The screen is far smaller than I imagined.. Im actually happy its small.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Is it really this easy?*

I just got my CK3100 from, of all places, Comp-U-Plus (just did a search on PriceGrabber.com, before I read about it here).
Seeing how small the control box is, I assume it fits easily up under the steering wheel? I don't remember exactly how much room was there when I did the keyless start install.
Hard to believe out of those dozen or so wires, I only need SIX of them. Just to make sure I've got this right.
First harness (which has a 4 pin connector, 3 of which are used):
- red "12V Battery" wire to non-switched power supply
- brownish/orange "12V ignition" wire to switched power supply
- black (unlabeled) wire to ground -- note sure here???
(will keep fuses in-line to be safe)
Second harness (10-pin connector, 7 used)
- brown "Tele -" wire to Tel AF-" on radio
- green "Tele +" wire to "Tel AF+" on radio
- yellow (unlabeled) wire to "Mute" on radio
(the last three connect/splice into kit from spockcat)
Notes:
For first harness, all three wires which continue to the 2 connectors are used, so the connectors aren't needed at all, right?
For the second harness, the only wire needed coming from the black inline box is the yellow mute cable, so all other cables can be cut and wrapped/secured, right?
Any reason to keep things as is, in case I move to a different car later? For the second harness, could I just tape the whole connector, to keep the wires from coming out? Or is there a danger in doing that?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (SoBayJake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake* »_I just got my CK3100 from, of all places, Comp-U-Plus (just did a search on PriceGrabber.com, before I read about it here).
Seeing how small the control box is, I assume it fits easily up under the steering wheel? I don't remember exactly how much room was there when I did the keyless start install.
Hard to believe out of those dozen or so wires, I only need SIX of them. Just to make sure I've got this right.
First harness (which has a 4 pin connector, 3 of which are used):
- red "12V Battery" wire to non-switched power supply
- brownish/orange "12V ignition" wire to switched power supply
- black (unlabeled) wire to ground -- note sure here???
(will keep fuses in-line to be safe)
Second harness (10-pin connector, 7 used)
- brown "Tele -" wire to Tel AF-" on radio
- green "Tele +" wire to "Tel AF+" on radio
- yellow (unlabeled) wire to "Mute" on radio
(the last three connect/splice into kit from spockcat)
Notes:
For first harness, all three wires which continue to the 2 connectors are used, so the connectors aren't needed at all, right?
For the second harness, the only wire needed coming from the black inline box is the yellow mute cable, so all other cables can be cut and wrapped/secured, right?
Any reason to keep things as is, in case I move to a different car later? For the second harness, could I just tape the whole connector, to keep the wires from coming out? Or is there a danger in doing that?

I cut all the unused wires and connectors off, to save space under the dash when I installed my CK3000. One reason you may not want to is in case you might ever need to send it back for repair. But mines been okay for almost a year now, so that may not be an issue.
From memory, your connection info sounds right. Good luck with it!


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (SoBayJake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake* »_I just got my CK3100 from, of all places, Comp-U-Plus (just did a search on PriceGrabber.com, before I read about it here).
Seeing how small the control box is, I assume it fits easily up under the steering wheel? I don't remember exactly how much room was there when I did the keyless start install.
Hard to believe out of those dozen or so wires, I only need SIX of them. Just to make sure I've got this right.
First harness (which has a 4 pin connector, 3 of which are used):
- red "12V Battery" wire to non-switched power supply
- brownish/orange "12V ignition" wire to switched power supply
- black (unlabeled) wire to ground -- note sure here???
(will keep fuses in-line to be safe)
Second harness (10-pin connector, 7 used)
- brown "Tele -" wire to Tel AF-" on radio
- green "Tele +" wire to "Tel AF+" on radio
- yellow (unlabeled) wire to "Mute" on radio
(the last three connect/splice into kit from spockcat)
Notes:
For first harness, all three wires which continue to the 2 connectors are used, so the connectors aren't needed at all, right?
For the second harness, the only wire needed coming from the black inline box is the yellow mute cable, so all other cables can be cut and wrapped/secured, right?
Any reason to keep things as is, in case I move to a different car later? For the second harness, could I just tape the whole connector, to keep the wires from coming out? Or is there a danger in doing that?

yes you have it right. 
i left all the wires and zip-tied the extra stuff together, just in case i move it to another vehicle. unlikely but since its out of sight and there is room above the kick plate on the drivers side, i figure who cares if there are some extra wires.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_From memory, your connection info sounds right. Good luck with it!


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_
yes you have it right. 
i left all the wires and zip-tied the extra stuff together, just in case i move it to another vehicle. unlikely but since its out of sight and there is room above the kick plate on the drivers side, i figure who cares if there are some extra wires.

Great! Thanks! I know what I'll be doing tomorrow! I'll just have to wait for the cables from Spockcat, but maybe I can work out something in the meantime. At least I'll get power to the unit!
Now to search for which fuses to use. I know its been covered on this forum plenty. Unless someone wants to be nice and let me know. Hehehe








-Jake


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (SoBayJake)*

Drivers side fuse panel, bottom row, is switched power. Upper rows are unswitched. The bottom connection of the fuse is hot, so that's where you want to grab power leaving the in-line fuses in place on the parrot wiring harness.
Some Touaregs, like mine, have unused fuse locations that have contacts and are powered. I used these with a flat "spade" connector slid into the fuse contact. Other Touaregs do not have contacts on the unused locations, so you would need to use a fuse tap on an existing fuse.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (SoBayJake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoBayJake* »_

Now to search for which fuses to use. I know its been covered on this forum plenty. Unless someone wants to be nice and let me know. Hehehe








-Jake

I used the one on the bottom left corner, with fuse tap, for the switched. For the un-switched, I used a spade and stuck it in one of the empty slots in panel, they all have power.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_
I used the one on the bottom left corner, with fuse tap, for the switched. For the un-switched, I used a spade and stuck it in one of the empty slots in panel, they all have power.

I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones. No such luck having unused contacts. All the empty slots on the bottom row(switched) are totally empty. So I'll head back to Pep Boys for a tap. I'll use a spade to tap into one of the higher slots for regular power (non-switched)/
Where should I ground it? And how did you route the wires to avoid the emergency brake? Strap the wires to something? Loop around something?
As for the box(es), did you secure it/them to something?
THANKS for all your help....this board rocks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (SoBayJake)*

You are probably better off using the passenger side fuse box. It usually has a couple of empty slots for switched and unswitched. Take ground off the screw that holds the box to the metal frame. Remove the foam rubber insulation if you need to see how to route things. Just put it back after all your wiring is finished.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You are probably better off using the passenger side fuse box. It usually has a couple of empty slots for switched and unswitched. Take ground off the screw that holds the box to the metal frame. Remove the foam rubber insulation if you need to see how to route things. Just put it back after all your wiring is finished.

Ok, I'll check that out. Is there room over there for the unit? Or does that need to be on the drivers side? I just don't want wires running everywhere, I'd like to keep them contained/organized as possible.
-Jake


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (SoBayJake)*

Plenty of room under the glove box above the plastic panel that is above the footwell.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Is it really this easy? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Plenty of room under the glove box above the plastic panel that is above the footwell.

Thanks spockcat! That did it! The unit is powered up, on & off with the keyless start. Man, so far, compared to installing that (keyless start), I could do this in my sleep!
As soon as I get the NTEL kit from you, I'll be all set!


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

*It works!!!*

Thanks to everyone for the help! It's installed, and works well. All that is left is to actually mount the display, not sure where yet, going to try a few locations.
I sort of butchered the NTEL install, but got it all working. *sigh*
Still sorting out voice-recognition, but some things are working.
Only small problems now: 
1) if the phone/unit don't get a chance to synchronize immediately upon starting the car (b/c I'm in a conversation), it will wait 4 minutes. At which time, it attempts to sync again, fails, and hangs up! Argh! So while I can get in the car, and it transitions from the phone to the handset, I can't talk longer than 4 minutes!
2) My phone doesn't lock the keys when using Bluetooth (Sony Ericcson K700i). So if I leave it in my pockets, bag, etc. I run the risk of hitting keys, hanging up, etc. Oh well...new phone (well, used from eBay) will be here Monday...a Siemens S56 (can't have camera phones at work!)
3) Phone book - entries with just one name don't seem to appear at all in the Parrot unit?!? So on some (like companies) I just list the name twice, for first and last.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: It works!!! (SoBayJake)*

I installed a CK3100 for noc this past week. One thing to note is that the 2005 DVD nav doesn't have the connector in the back of the radio so you have to get the STEL kit. Also, I wasn't able to find the telephone volume menu in the nav like the CD nav has. Anyone else with a 2005 DVD nav notice that?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: It works!!! (spockcat)*

I did another CK3100 install this morning. Before starting, I checked this thread to refresh my memory on the wiring (brown & green = tele, yellow = mute, just as I thought!). I realized there weren't too many pics here for the wiring, so I snapped a few to update this thread and help anyone else doing the install.
This is specifically for the Parrot units (CK3000 and CK3100). I installed it in the drivers side footwell (I find that there is more room there) - others have put it in the passengers side. To each his own.
I used spockcats telephone wire kit, and his instructions posted here. The instructions have all the photos you need for the connections to the nav unit, so I didn't bother posting any more of the same in this thread.
















































The CK3100 box (left) and the wiring harness (right) all tucked in. This view is looking straight up from the floor, with the bottom of the picture being toward the front of the car.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey 4X4.. thanks for the great pictorial








How did you bond the parrot screen to the trim?
Uri


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Hey 4X4.. thanks for the great pictorial








How did you bond the parrot screen to the trim?
Uri

Double sided tape, that came with the Parrot.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice install!
The latest VW Driver mag arrived yesterday and it has the Motorola Bluetooth as the VW OEM install..also says it can retrofit/go back to 2002 VW models. Just FYI...any comments by users???
Cy


----------



## Luccio. (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*

the mot one is absolutly insain. my store installer does 5 installs a week of those bad boys.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

here's mine courtesy of the spocker: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2081555 
some general comments on the 3100... the volume can be all over the place and frequently requires manual adjustment call to call. you cannot use the voice activation feature to terminate a call - invariably it interprets some word you say during normal conversation as the command for hang up and guess what happens? not all profiles from all bluetooth phones are supported. i.e. i can't see my battery strength indicator on the display (TREO 650) but my wife's Moto shows up. sometimes the BT connection between phone and 3100 "breaks" and you have to manually set it up again in the phone. i get some complaints from people I'm talking with that I sound like I'm in a wind tunnel. I know this is a lot of critism, but overall, I find it pretty useful and it works well enough.


----------



## skicrave (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (noc)*

I just installed my CK3000, and I'm thrilled with everything about it except the quality of my voice. I installed the mic in the factory location in the overhead console and you couldn't hear me at all. Now I just have it dangling from the overhead controls and it's better, but there is still a lot of background noise.
What did you guys do with the mic? I really don't want it to be visible, but performance is the main goal, so if that's what I have to do, so be it. 
Was anybody able to get good sound quality from the factory mic location, and if so, how did you secure the microphone in there?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (skicrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skicrave* »_I just installed my CK3000, and I'm thrilled with everything about it except the quality of my voice. I installed the mic in the factory location in the overhead console and you couldn't hear me at all. Now I just have it dangling from the overhead controls and it's better, but there is still a lot of background noise.
What did you guys do with the mic? I really don't want it to be visible, but performance is the main goal, so if that's what I have to do, so be it. 
Was anybody able to get good sound quality from the factory mic location, and if so, how did you secure the microphone in there?

My mic is mounted on the top of the rearview mirror, as close to the front as I could get it with the sticky little swivel mount that came with the kit. I've had no complaints about the sound quality.


----------



## EskimoPie (Jan 16, 2004)

*Parrot CK3300 Kit*

I just purchased a Parrot CK3300 kit for my wifes 04 Treg for Christmas... the 3300 is essentially the same as the 3100, except it adds a GPS receiver and transmits the GPS info over bluetooth to a PDA or Laptop. I use Tom Tom Navigator on my PDA for driving directions but I'm often forgetting my portable bluetooth GPS when we're in her Treg... this way it'll be built in with the hands free kit... 
This is an awesome thread for all the install information needed for this kit... i purchased the standard radio wire kit from spock and the CK3300 from http://www.expansys-usa.com where I got it for only $225... much cheaper than anyplace else I've seen... The only downside is I don't think I'm going to get it by the 25th so I'll just have to print out a picture from the install in this thread and wrap that till next week.








Everyone still really happy with their Parrot kits?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Parrot CK3300 Kit (EskimoPie)*

I've had my CK3000 for over a year now, and couldn't imagine living without a Bluetooth kit in the car. The only complaint I have with it is not the fault of the CK3000, but with my phone (Nokia 6820). It seems that sometimes when crossing in and out of cells, the phone looses the GPRS data connection (understandable) and as a result it pops up a message on the display "Check Info Service". That would be okay, but this message apparently plays a silent audio tone which results in the radio muting with the "PHONE" display on. As a result, I get 4 or 5 second random mutes on my radio. A bit of an annoyance, but not that big a problem. 
The CK3300 sounds very intruiging. Let us know how it works out for you once you get it installed. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

